# Rustic Cabin



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

On this dreary day I thought I'd post a pic. of my cabin project up in Oqueoc. Took my framing crew up in winter 06 and started logging cedars with my grizz 660 and kubota tractor. A year later I started building it by myself and my wife sometimes. Took about a year of weekends and some weekdays to get it to this point. I leave it unlocked. I havn't had any problems. Some neighbors leave us gifts. Days like today I wish I was up there rippin' some cedar.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

VERY nice work !


----------



## falltime (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a slice of heaven right there

Nice Job


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

falltime said:


> That is a slice of heaven right there
> 
> Nice Job


Yep!!!! way easyier said than done .........Lots of work!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice cabin! Gives me the itch to build one myself!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful! What's the interior like (or should I just head up and check it out myself)

KW


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Do you want to built me one?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

slowpoke said:


> Do you want to built me one?


I'll take one too while you are at it


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

great looking cabin, reading your post, I take it those are trees from the property?

I also like the Oqueoc area. Are you near the falls.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> great looking cabin, reading your post, I take it those are trees from the property?
> 
> I also like the Oqueoc area. Are you near the falls.


I'm in the hammond bay area. Yes cedars are from my place, Ive got roughly 25-30 acres of cedars. I'm getting some more pics together of it going up and all that....soon. i'll probably be done with this one in about 10 years.:lol: Can anyone wait?:lol:


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

Ive always wanted what you built and where you biult it. My uncle has a place on lake Oqueoc. I have been going up there for 25 years and would never want to go anywhere else. your cabin looks beutiful.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Thankyou Bigjon.......I thought some people might enjoy this.....especially with how busy everyday life does not make this possible for most. As small as this project is, I really appreciate your post. And all you guys that can appreciate the hard work for somthing so small..so to speak.


Still working on the other photos!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Hell just froze over. I'm impressed. :evil: Very nice!


----------



## Filet N' Release (Mar 9, 2009)

That is awesome... great job looks beauiful.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Beautiful! I would love to see the pics of the inside.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Hell just froze over. I'm impressed. :evil: Very nice!


 You are such an old goat......bahhhbahhhhh:lol::lol:
And every once in a while you are right about something.......:lol:Thanks Ray!!


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

i bet alot of peeps would like to see pics of your building process!!

have ya got any??? that is a really nice cabin, even if it took a bunch of peeps to build let alone yourself and your wife on occassion!!!

nice job!!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics. Notice I used perma *****. Great stuff!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

My little helper....getting the antique pot belly hooked up. Still looking for construction pics. Must be on an old dead phone. Thanks for all your compliments.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

So thats what heaven looks like......

That place looks awsome, excellent job.... keep the pics coming if ya got more.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I want one!
Looks great, congrats on a fine job.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

how hard was it debarking??? did ya use a drawknife??

did ya do most of it with powertools?? It would be a great tutorial if ya have a bunch of construction pics!!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

jondahighlander said:


> how hard was it debarking??? did ya use a drawknife??
> 
> did ya do most of it with powertools?? It would be a great tutorial if ya have a bunch of construction pics!!


Unfortunately I can't find my notching pics. :rant:I didn't scribe them either.....I used cardboard and a marker for a template for each log. It usually required some more adjustment with the chain saw. :evileeled the logs by hand..(drawknife)..think I blacked out for a year or so.:bloos: If you do it right away its not nearly as tough a job as later. Live and learn.:lol::16suspect


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

S.NIEMI,

I just found these threads about your cabin, and your grandpa's. They are both awesome! To still be using grandpa's has got to be a really neat thing. The one in this thread that you built is beautiful. It should stand the test of time well.

Are you in the old Abitibi land?


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Nimrod1 said:


> S.NIEMI,
> 
> I just found these threads about your cabin, and your grandpa's. They are both awesome! To still be using grandpa's has got to be a really neat thing. The one in this thread that you built is beautiful. It should stand the test of time well.
> 
> Are you in the old Abitibi land?


Yep! I'm across from black mallard l.k. Thank you. Deutche I see....Danke shone und haben sie eine guten nacht!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

S.NIEMI said:


> Yep! I'm across from black mallard l.k. Thank you. Deutche I see....Danke shone und haben sie eine guten nacht!


Your welcome, and I did have a good night. Thanks.
Actually my quote is in Dutch, not German.

I'm a bit northwest of you, on Mulligan Creek road. If you have one of the realtor maps, I'm parcel 107.


----------

